# DVC Animal Kingdom Villas cleaning fee?



## LMD (May 20, 2016)

Our friends are using the second half of our RCI exchange to Animal Kingdom Villas (one bedroom). What is the cost of the full cleaning of a one bedroom and do we have to add all names to the reservation prior to check-in or can I give the names once I arrive? Thanks (there will be 8 names but only 4 staying in the unit at a time)


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 20, 2016)

About $45. See: http://allears.net/acc/dvc12bvamenities.htm

You should communicate with the resort about change of guests.


----------



## JudyS (May 21, 2016)

LMD said:


> Our friends are using the second half of our RCI exchange to Animal Kingdom Villas (one bedroom). What is the cost of the full cleaning of a one bedroom and do we have to add all names to the reservation prior to check-in or can I give the names once I arrive? Thanks (there will be 8 names but only 4 staying in the unit at a time)


I hope others will weigh in here, but I think Disney will not allow eight names on the reservation. As far as Disney is concerned, it is all one single reservation, and they have no way to tell that only four people will be in the room at a time. Disney uses the names on the reservation for all sorts of special Disney resort guest perks -- Extra Magic Hours, dining plan eligibility, Disney's Magical Express, etc. Disney has elaborate precautions designed to keep extra people from accessing these perks. 

I think the only way to have eight people use the room is to just put the first four people on the reservation, and not put the second four on the reservation at all. If it is possible for you to meet your friends at the resort, manually hand off the room keys (or Magic Bands) to them in person. Note that they will need their own Magic Bands for access to the theme parks, because Magic Bands are tied to biometric (fingerprint) data. If you can't meet them personally, put the room keys or Magic Bands in an envelope/box and leave it as a letter/package for them at check-in.

If you can't meet your friends personally at the resort, I would suggest they have a back-up hotel reservation that they can cancel, in case they can't get the room keys. 

On an unrelated topic, when did you get the Animal Kingdom exchange?  I thought Disney was only depositing Saratoga Springs (and a few Old Key West) recently.


----------



## gmarine (May 21, 2016)

Disney is not going to allow 8 names on the reservation. They will only allow as many as the maximum occupancy of the unit. 
I could be wrong but I also dont think Disney is going to allow an RCI reservation to be split among two parties but the only way to know for sure is to call and ask.


----------



## Dean (May 22, 2016)

gmarine said:


> Disney is not going to allow 8 names on the reservation. They will only allow as many as the maximum occupancy of the unit.
> I could be wrong but I also dont think Disney is going to allow an RCI reservation to be split among two parties but the only way to know for sure is to call and ask.


Correct, they will allow 5 plus an infant under 3.  I'd list all one can.  They can rebook it midstream if you go to the front desk and get all names on it but it creates risk and aggravation, I wouldn't.  Just list all adults and as many kids as possible.  Doing this will preclude the dining plan if one is thinking of that option.  The cleaning can be arranged on the day it's needed, just call in the AM.  They do a midweek trash and towel exchange and you'll have a W/D.  You could just throw things in the W/D in the morning before you leave and not have to pay for the full cleaning.


----------



## allenwyn (May 23, 2016)

gmarine said:


> Disney is not going to allow 8 names on the reservation. They will only allow as many as the maximum occupancy of the unit.
> I could be wrong but I also dont think Disney is going to allow an RCI reservation to be split among two parties but the only way to know for sure is to call and ask.



They won't split an RCI exchange, but will split a direct reservation if you call them.  (I tried to change one person midweek on an RCI exchange and it was a no go.)


----------



## Dean (May 23, 2016)

allenwyn said:


> They won't split an RCI exchange, but will split a direct reservation if you call them.  (I tried to change one person midweek on an RCI exchange and it was a no go.)


DVC won't make any changes within the context of the reservation itself including changing start day, view, unit size, even dedicated vs lockoff.  They may sometimes give different than deposited based on resort needs.  But they can change the names if you get with the right person but as I noted, it creates hassle and risk and IMO, isn't worth it.  They require all names to be listed prior to check in OR they'll have to cancel it and rebook the unit.


----------



## jehb2 (May 24, 2016)

JudyS said:


> I think the only way to have eight people use the room is to just put the first four people on the reservation, and not put the second four on the reservation at all.



I would put the names of 2 people from the first group and 2 people from the second group. Often, at numerous hotels and timeshares my room key stops working (or sometimes I misplace it).  I have to show my ID to get a replacement and it has to match the name registered.  

If you or yor guest have any mishaps, you want to make sure that at least 1 person from each group is legally registered to stay there.


----------



## JudyS (May 24, 2016)

jehb2 said:


> I would put the names of 2 people from the first group and 2 people from the second group. Often, at numerous hotels and timeshares my room key stops working (or sometimes I misplace it).  I have to show my ID to get a replacement and it has to match the name registered.
> 
> If you or yor guest have any mishaps, you want to make sure that at least 1 person from each group is legally registered to stay there.


Good point! I was thinking it would be nice for the entire first group to get Extra Magic Hours, etc. But, it's more important to have someone who can get a new room key if it's needed. 



Dean said:


> ...They can rebook it midstream if you go to the front desk and get all names on it but it creates risk and aggravation, I wouldn't.  Just list all adults and as many kids as possible...


Dean, to clarify, are you saying it *is* possible to change names in mid-week on an RVI exchange to DVC? If so, what risks does this create?


----------



## Dean (May 24, 2016)

JudyS said:


> Dean, to clarify, are you saying it *is* possible to change names in mid-week on an RVI exchange to DVC? If so, what risks does this create?


It is but it's not easy, it has risk and not everyone knows how to do it or will fool with it.  Effectively what the resort has to do is to cancel the reservation and rebook it.  It's the same process if you arrive and need to add names.  Personally I think there's enough risk that I've refused to let them do it.  But theoretically it's possible.  I'd imagine that mid week would be more difficult to do and to get someone to attempt.  Assuming there's no dining plan the best option is to list as many people as possible with at least one from the second group.  One really couldn't do it with the DP but likely wouldn't want to either.


----------



## LMD (Jun 2, 2016)

*Parking question*

Thanks for the responses. I did contact DVC and they told me that because there was already 4 people (2 adults, 2 children) on the reservation I could only add one more name, HOWEVER that person would also have to purchase the dining plan (I guess it is all or nothing?) 
The rep suggested I call the resort directly but doubted that I could split the reservation. So I guess that leaves me with what you all have suggested. Either meeting up to pass the keys or leaving keys at front desk with name on them. 
Is there a separate parking pass for the resort or do you just show key cards?


----------



## Dean (Jun 2, 2016)

LMD said:


> Thanks for the responses. I did contact DVC and they told me that because there was already 4 people (2 adults, 2 children) on the reservation I could only add one more name, HOWEVER that person would also have to purchase the dining plan (I guess it is all or nothing?)
> The rep suggested I call the resort directly but doubted that I could split the reservation. So I guess that leaves me with what you all have suggested. Either meeting up to pass the keys or leaving keys at front desk with name on them.
> Is there a separate parking pass for the resort or do you just show key cards?


There is a separate parking pass but they've gotten lax on it with the straight to the room option using the magic banks.  The dining plan is all or nothing for all nights.  Assuming there were 2 children 3-9 in your group, that'd be 2 adults and 2 children for 7 nights without adding any other names.  Under 3 are free to eat from buffets or your plate.  10 and over are charged as adults.


----------



## Rob562 (Jun 3, 2016)

LMD said:


> Thanks for the responses. I did contact DVC and they told me that because there was already 4 people (2 adults, 2 children) on the reservation I could only add one more name, HOWEVER that person would also have to purchase the dining plan (I guess it is all or nothing?)
> The rep suggested I call the resort directly but doubted that I could split the reservation. So I guess that leaves me with what you all have suggested. Either meeting up to pass the keys or leaving keys at front desk with name on them.
> Is there a separate parking pass for the resort or do you just show key cards?



Just to prepare you, it's going to get *very* murky with Disney's My Disney Experience system in trying to "hand off" the reservation from one group to the other. It's not as simple as just handing over a set of key cards.

The system is designed so that everyone on a reservation exists in the MDE system as a profile. The hotel reservation, Magic Bands, Dining Plan, park tickets, etc are all linked to those profiles and talk to each other through the profiles. (For example when you scan a Band to enter the park, it uses it to look "you" up in the system to find your park ticket)

By default, everyone actually on the reservation will be issued MagicBands. People who don't want to wear the Bands can request a card at the front desk to take the place of the Band. But both the Band and the Card will point to the person who's actually listed on the reservation. There is no way to get them to point to anyone else.

You could *probably* get away with Group 2 using the Bands simply for room key access, but they'd have to keep their park tickets separate. If they wanted room charging privileges it'd get even more tricky.

If there's any way you can split up the reservation into two parts so that everyone in both groups can be listed on the reservation, that'll be the most seamless way of doing it.

-Rob


----------



## Dean (Jun 3, 2016)

Rob562 said:


> Just to prepare you, it's going to get *very* murky with Disney's My Disney Experience system in trying to "hand off" the reservation from one group to the other. It's not as simple as just handing over a set of key cards.
> 
> The system is designed so that everyone on a reservation exists in the MDE system as a profile. The hotel reservation, Magic Bands, Dining Plan, park tickets, etc are all linked to those profiles and talk to each other through the profiles. (For example when you scan a Band to enter the park, it uses it to look "you" up in the system to find your park ticket)
> 
> ...


As an exchange it can't (or at least won't) be able to be split.  It really isn't difficult as long as the dining plan isn't involved.  Add the 4 people from the OP's group plus one from the replacement group so they get one magic band.  For the other group get the tickets on separate bands they already have or purchase on their own or on cards instead that are linked to their own MDE account.  Either don't put a CC on the room (requires physical check in not online) or go to the FD and have charging privileges removed from any bands needed.  Depending on the ages, the kids bands likely won't have charging privileges anyway but I'd check to be sure.  Leave non charging bands that don't have tickets on them for the second group if possible.  One can also get extra cards for the rooms that are not MDE linked from the FD if needed.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 3, 2016)

Dean said:


> As an exchange it can't (or at least won't) be able to be split.  It really isn't difficult as long as the dining plan isn't involved.





LMD said:


> I did contact DVC and they told me that because there was already 4 people (2 adults, 2 children) on the reservation I could only add one more name, HOWEVER that person would* also* have to purchase the dining plan (I guess it is all or nothing?)



The use of "also" makes me assume the dining plan is involved, which is indeed all or nothing - both all of the people listed on the room, plus all of the days of your trip. In that case, you would have to hand off the magic bands to the other party, and they would need to use your bands for room access and dining, while using separate media (either cards or their own magic bands) connected to a different MDE account for park entry and fastpasses.


----------



## Dean (Jun 3, 2016)

paxsarah said:


> The use of "also" makes me assume the dining plan is involved, which is indeed all or nothing - both all of the people listed on the room, plus all of the days of your trip. In that case, you would have to hand off the magic bands to the other party, and they would need to use your bands for room access and dining, while using separate media (either cards or their own magic bands) connected to a different MDE account for park entry and fastpasses.


I read it as a consideration and specifically worded my response in such a way so they would have the additional info whether to do the dining plan or not.  I assumed they would not in this situation since they have to get it for everyone for the entire length and they won't be there the entire time.


----------



## LMD (Jun 4, 2016)

*Use of room only.*

Thanks for the responses. The second group of people already have park tickets and don't plan on using the dining or care about the extra magic hours. They simply will use the room to basically sleep there. I don't know why it has to be so complicated, I split Marriott reservations all the time when we can only use a few days and have friends that can use the others. 

In this case I originally had two reservations through RCI one for 4 nights and one for 3 nights. They were both cancelled on me and all RCI could offer was one 7 night reservation (for the same cost as the 3 and 4 night reservations together) That is how I ended up with Animal Kingdom Villas.


----------



## Dean (Jun 4, 2016)

LMD said:


> Thanks for the responses. The second group of people already have park tickets and don't plan on using the dining or care about the extra magic hours. They simply will use the room to basically sleep there. I don't know why it has to be so complicated, I split Marriott reservations all the time when we can only use a few days and have friends that can use the others.
> 
> In this case I originally had two reservations through RCI one for 4 nights and one for 3 nights. They were both cancelled on me and all RCI could offer was one 7 night reservation (for the same cost as the 3 and 4 night reservations together) That is how I ended up with Animal Kingdom Villas.


DVC has gotten very hard line on this issue in general but they've always been by the letter for exchanges.  I'm sure you're aware of the extra $95 fee due to DVC upon check in.  I'm not sure what you previously had split or where but there's a good chance you would have had two additional cleaning fees for those so it should be a wash.  BTW, DVC would treat this very similarly if it were a direct reservation.  In the past you could split a reservation made on points but even for members this has become difficult to impossible.  They also require ALL names prior to check in and won't add them at check in unless it's canceled and rebooked.  It seems to have something to do with their computer system but I'm sure it's more complicated than that.  Also I'm sure you're aware you'll be responsible for charges and damages when you trade off any such reservation whether you get anyone to split it or not.  

Do you know what reservation type you have? Usually it's Kidani rather than Jambo for exchanges.  Do you know the category type?  Standard or Savannah view.  If it's Kidani you'll get the extra sleeper chair and have the 2 baths with either view type.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jun 4, 2016)

As a DVC Member for a very, very long time I absolutely agree with Dean's previous post.


----------



## LMD (Jun 9, 2016)

*It all worked out!*

After causing myself tons of anxiety about this....it all worked out!! 
Thanks for all of your tips!!
Lisa


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jun 11, 2016)

So you are paying for the dining plan for seven nights for your party?  You can't change it to fewer nights than the entire reservation.

Your guests will not be able to enter FP+ requests until 30 days out if they are not on the reservation.  If one is, the others will still not be able to get the FP+ at 60 days out.


----------



## LMD (Jun 16, 2016)

*Day guests*

The front desk was very accommodating and put the second party on as "day guests"


----------



## icydog (Jun 17, 2016)

LMD said:


> The front desk was very accommodating and put the second party on as "day guests"




Huh? What? What's a day guest. Someone who visits you for the day-- but in your case--stays three days.  

I'm shocked they did that!   I know DVC cast members are sticklers for having the names of everyone in the room on the reservation.  I wonder how you got away with this?. I do say this though, Animal Kingdom Management is the most lax of any of the Disney Vacation Club i Have been to.  

Maybe they should care more. I personally don't like the idea of subletting our resorts and not knowing who exactly is in the room next to mine.  This could open a Pandora's box of troubles. Parents leaving their teenagers in the room after they leave.  Rowdy party goers who paid $100 per stay for a deluxe villa and have no idea how to act in a deluxe resort-- Leaving it trashed and torn apart.  I really hate this idea!


----------

